# Corian rolling pins



## corian king

My wife is a huge cooking show fan.She came into the shop and said Emeril said that a corian rolling pin was the best because of the weight and the non stick surface.So here is the result of the Honey I want list... She really loves hers.Tell me what you think..


----------



## corian king

I know the pics are not real good but I am learning that part...LOL


----------



## wolftat

The picture here is much better, I think they look pretty cool. Just don't get her too upset when they are within reach.:beat-up::biggrin:


----------



## THarvey

Those look very nice.

How many layers of Corian did you laminate to get to the diameter you needed?


----------



## Wild Turkey

Jim,
Another project in the books!!!!  Nice, keep up the good work and hopefully Lindy will use them on dough and not you. LOL


----------



## Pioneerpens

very nice!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22

Really nice!

Robin


----------



## JimB

Very nice. How big are they?


----------



## Karin Voorhis

Those are very lovely.  I would ask what did you use to do the glue up? and do you rough up surfaces before glue up or just glue and evenly clamp?


----------



## Noah

Very nice... what's the size...?
Ed


----------



## corian king

thanks for the comments to everyone.They are around 8inches around 16in long including the handles.actual work space is 10in with 3in handles on both sides and they weigh almost 4lbs.I use the standard corian adhesive to glue these up and you don't have to rough up the surface before glueing but I do hit the pieces with 220 grit just to make sure there is no dirt or ink to bleed though.


----------



## mrcook4570

Those look great.


----------



## witz1976

What the heck is standard corian adhesive?  I always have used CA.  That is pretty damn sweet though!


----------



## corian king

i used 4 layers of corian to get the thickness I wanted.


----------



## corian king

corian makes a two part epoxy that matches the color of their product.You need a special gun and mixing tips to do this.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Those are sweet, I hope my wife doesn't see them.


----------



## corian king

Thanks Wolfe!! and How do I get in touch with her???? LOL


----------



## rjwolfe3

corian king said:


> Thanks Wolfe!! and How do I get in touch with her???? LOL



Lol she is a member here - awolfe. She will get around to seeing this eventually.


----------



## broitblat

Very nice and, no doubt, effective 

  -Barry


----------



## jeffnreno

Wow - 4 lbs - that will sure make quick work of rolling out material
Great looking rolling pins


----------



## W.Y.

Very nice looking rolling pins. I have turned dozens of corian pens and bottle stoppers but never anything as big as a rolling pin in corian.
You did a marvelous job on them.


----------



## corian king

Thanks again to everyone!!!


----------

